# The 25 Lb. Bag of Flour



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I opened the 25 Lb. bag of flour for the wife and look what it made. I planed to eat only 1 piece of the sausage / mozzarella pizza but there was 1 smaller piece that looked out of place.

You can tell it was; 

Quote: Startingover; *artfully put in a pan.:vs_laugh:*


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The rolls look professional-all same size.


(Glad I can entertain you). Haha


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Our local grocery store had a few of those huge bags of flour. They were brown paper and labeled for restaurants. But I didn't need any that day. We have a place we go to up in central PA, a little local store, that always has tons of flour and bags and bags of yeast. Around here you have to be lucky to get flour and I have yet to see yeast. Up there everyone bakes and they all probably had good stocks at home, so they didn't clean out the stores. At least that's my working theory.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I opened the 25 Lb. bag of flour


Pretty much the only way I buy flour, way cheap. I have about 100 lbs. of AP flour on hand right now.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Pretty much the only way I buy flour, way cheap. I have about 100 lbs. of AP flour on hand right now.


The wife has always stored flour in the freezer. Do you store your flour in the freezer?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My wife can’t have gluten so none of that flour can enter our house. However, she gets a substitute flour that makes good stuff, albeit at a higher price.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The wife has always stored flour in the freezer. Do you store your flour in the freezer?


No there isn't room in my freezer for that much flour although after freezing for a few days any insect/weevil eggs will be killed. I store flour in 5 gallon food grade buckets with GammaSeal screw top lids. Also mixing in 1 teaspoon food grade diatomaceous earth per lb flour to take care of anything that might hatch in the flour. That is a pretty standard way to store dry goods long term. At this time I also have pancake mix, pinto beans and biscuit mix stored in buckets.


----------

